# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  كتب فؤاد الهاشم عن الأردن فردت عليه احسان الفقيه

## Sc®ipt

*

مقال للأستاذ فؤاد الهاشم في صحيفة الوطن الكويتية بعنوان “قشة الأردن والمغرب” قال فيه: 

“بصراحة شديدة، لست متحمسا ولا  مؤيدا ولا راضيا عن حكاية انضمام «الأردن والمغرب» إلى منظومة دول مجلس  التعاون الخليجي لأسباب اقتصادية – في الأساس – والذي هو عصب التكتلات  الكبرى سواء بين الأمم او الدول او حتى.. الشركات!! 

المملكة الاردنية مرهقة اقتصاديا  وماليا وسياسيا منذ تأسيسها، فهي بلا نفط ولا غاز ولا موارد طبيعية،  وأرضها بركانية لا ينبت فيها عود اخضر إلا بنصف غالون من المواد  الكيميائية، تعيش على المساعدات والقروض والهبات وتحويلات الاردنيين – من  اصول فلسطينية – في شتى بقاع الارض، عدد سكانها حوالي ستة ملايين، %10 فقط  منهم من اهالي الاردن الاصليين، والباقي خليط يتصارع عليه حركات «النضال  الثوري الفلسطيني» من.. «حماس» و«فتح»، وجبهة شعبية، وجبهة ديموقراطية،  وجماعة سورية، وجماعة العراق، وجماعة ليبيا، وجماعة اسرائيل..  و«انت رايح»! نسبة المواليد به هي.. ثلاثة اطفال في كل.. دقيقة! ومعدل  البطالة للذكور %11 وللاناث %23، أي ما يعادل ثلث السكان، أي حوالي 2 مليون  نسمة سوف يتدفقون على دول الخليج الست للبحث عن عمل أو فرصة أو حتى.. زوجة  خليجية لـ«الذكر» وزوج خليجي لـ«الانثى»، في الوقت الذي يبحث فيه مئات  الآلاف من الشباب السعودي والعماني والبحريني والكويتي عن.. وظيفة!!* *تعالوا الى الشقيق «الثامن» –  المرتقب – في مجلس التعاون وهو المملكة المغربية لنعرف ان عدد سكانها  حوالي 30 مليون نسمة نسبة البطالة بين الشباب من الجنسين تتجاوز الاربعين  بالمائة، وتقارير الامم المتحدة تقول ان حوالي %70 من الاسر المغربية لا  يزيد دخلها «الحكومي» عن مائة دولار شهريا فقط.. لا غير! بحسبة صغيرة  وبسيطة، فان قرار دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي – في حال السعي قدما في هذا  المشروع «الوحدوي» مع الاردن والمغرب – يعني اضافة حوالي ستة وثلاثين مليون  نسمة الى «المنظومة»، عدد العاطلين من العمل منهم حوالي عشرة  ملايين.. نسمة، سوف تزدحم بهم مطارات وموانئ الدول الخليجية الست، بجيوب  فارغة من المال، وادمغة مليئة بالايديولوجيات الحزبية والشعارات  «الحلمنتيشية»!! اذا كان الهدف الخليجي من دعوة البلدين للانضمام إلينا  «التلويح بقوة بلدين عربيين تضاف الى قوانا مجتمعين» ضد إيران، فذاك امر  تجاوزه معظمنا، اذ لدى الكويت اتفاقيات دفاع مع الدول الخمس الدائمة  العضوية في مجلس الامن، ودولة قطر بها أكبر قاعدة عسكرية أمريكية خارج حلف  الناتو، والامارات لديها قاعدة فرنسية ضخمة، والبحرين تستضيف «الاسطول  الخامس الامريكي» منذ اكثر من نصف قرن، وسلطنة  عُمان لا تستطيع ذبابة قادمة من ايران ان تدخل سماءها دون ان يهتز رأس  الاسد البريطاني العجوز، وبالطبع، فان السعودية وعلاقاتها الوطيدة منذ 70  عاما مع واشنطن ومصالح هذه الاخيرة عندها اكبر من ان توصف.. بالكلمات، فما  الداعي – اذن – لكي نزيد الاحمال على ظهور «إبلنا ونياقنا وبعاريننا»  السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والمزيد من.. «اعواد القش» المستوردة  من.. عمّان والرباط؟!
*
*
ونحن مرهقون أيضا أيها النصف المُتبجّح ..!!

فردت عليه احسان الفقيه :

رداً على  الكويتي فؤاد الهاشم حين وصف أرض بلادنا بالبركانية ولا ينبت فيها عود أخضر  وبناتنا ينتظرن فحولتهم كردة فعل منه على موافقة اعضاء المجلس الخليجي على  انضمام الاردن لمجلسهم الفاشل*  
* 

أجل... فنحن مرهقون  كذلك، مرهقون منّا ومما وجدنا عليه كبار قومنا والذين هم في عيون التاريخ  والحقيقة مجرد أقزام وصعاليك ومرتزقة، والأنكى من كل هذا فإنهم يريدوننا أن  نكون مثلهم تماما!!.

أجل ... فنحن مرهقون من أمثالك ممن يسكنون بين  ظهرانينا وممن يقاسموننا زمرة الدم ودفق الوريد ولغة الضاد، واعلم أن هناك  أشياء لا تُشترى يا ابن العم – لا تتأفّف وتمتعض تعجرُفا- فقد يكون جدي  الثامن وجدك السابع أبناء عمّ أو أنسباء -وهل لنا أن نؤكّد أو ننفي- ليأتي  زمن نُرهقك به ونُحمّلك عناء كتابة مقالة تُشير فيه مُتبجّحا إلى  فقرنا وقحالة أرضنا وفحولة رجالكم واستجداء نسائنا لوسامة من يُشبهونك  غلظة وقرفاً!!.

قد قرأت في السابق عن تطاولك وتعاليك اللصيق بك  وبشخصيتك وتربيتك على إخوتي المصريين -أطيب خلق الله- وكم أنا فخورة بهم  وبكل ما هم عليه من أولهم لآخرهم من بائع الفول الغلبان صاحب الوجه السمح  في منشية ناصر أو إمبابة أو حدائق القبة والذي جاء من صعيد مصر بعد أن  نادته المحروسة في المنام ..الى أحمد زويل وكل العلماء وعباقرة مصر  بأطبائهم ومهندسيهم وخبرائهم وأساتذتهم وشيوخهم وشعرائهم ومُفكريهم الذين  لا يتكررون ولا  يُقلّدون ولا يستطيع أمثالك أن يتشبه  بأحدهم ولو حاول ودفع وزنه "ذهبا" ليتعلم في أعرق جامعات العالم، ولقد قلت  لك سابقا إن هي إلا أشياء لا تُشترى كما قال الشاعر الراحل دُنقُل رحمه  الله .. وكما قالت نوبل للعالم أجمع وكما ستقول  كتب التاريخ وكما قالت  أهرامهم وثوراتهم وبطولاتهم الحقيقية بأم الدنيا التي أنجبتهم وزفّتهم  للكون بكل ما للظرافة من معنى وبكل ما للذكاء والطيبة والتسامح من عُمق.

أنا  عربية حد النخاع، بل وأكثر بكثير مما قد يخطر بخيالك المفتون بموته  وحرمانه من نكهة الحياة ولا أنا فحمة ولا أنت فرقد.. وتبقى الأسود أسودا  ولن أكمل أيها الكويتي الذي لا ينتسب لها  إلا بالاسم فقط، فهناك أحرار كويتيون كثر بحمدالله يعرفون كيف يخاطبون  الآخر ويُقدّرون إنسانيته وقيمته الجوهرية قبل كل شيء وأي شيء، ولكن وكما  قالت جدتي رحمها الله في كل بيت "جورة" أي حفرة لتصريف المياه أجلّك الله  إن كنت جليلا، واللبيب من الإشارة يفهم!!.

إن كنت تنسى، فذاكرتنا  قوية لا تنسى مقالاتك الحاقدة على الفلسطينيين يوم اجتياح قوات الاحتلال  لقطاع غزة، يومها طالبت بأن يسحق جيش الاحتلال الصهيوني كل الفلسطينيين  ويدكّ أرض غزة دكاً!!.. فويل لك مما قدّمت يداك وويلٌ لك من انتقام الله  منك فهو آتٍ آتٍ لا محالة يا صاحب القلب الكبير..  فمن يعمل مثقال ذرّة شرّا يره.. ولا  أظن أن خيرك كثير والله أعلم بك مني  ومنك..

يافؤاد الهاشم!!... هل شققت عن قلوب الأردنيين وتيقّنت من  عطشهم الشديد لماء بلادك غير الصالحة للاستهلاك البشري!؟،  وهل أنت متأكد  من أنهم جميعهم يوافقون على مشروع الانضمام إلى مجلس تعاونكم الخليجي –  عفوا- أقصد مجلس تعارف أخلّاء البيت الأبيض قصد ممارسة مزيد من الانبطاح  النفطي والمالي..؟

أنتم تسعوْن حثيثاً إلى راحة البال وحماية  منطقتكم ونطاقكم من عدوى الثورات، فالثورة بنظركم مصطلح شيوعي وقد اختلف  جمهور العلماء في كونها تخرج من الملة او تستوجب  الغسل الاكبر... كما أشار الى ذلك كاتب جزائري في مقالة ساخرة..

وهل  أوصل لك خيالك المريض بأننا نحن كشعب أردني نستجدي أمثالك أنت يا نصف  ذكر؟؟ طبعا إن كان ملك الاردن او أحد أفراد حاشيته او أحد مساعديه اللصوص  طلب منكم ذلك فلا يعنيني الأمر .. أنا اتحدث عن بني قومي ... عن الشعب نفسه  .. هل تظن أننا نرتضي لأمثالك التطاول علينا او على أيٍّ من أخوتنا..؟



كتب  صديقي الاردني خالد الكساسبة في صفحته على الفيس بوك نصّا أعجبني يقول فيه  وأقتبسه نصاً: "والله لو وضعوا (نفط) السعودية على يميني و (غاز) قطر على  شمالي، و (لؤلؤ) البحرين كله في يدي، على أن  أكون خليجيا لرفضت، ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان، لو كان أباك فقيرا هل  تتبرأ منه و تبحث عن أب ثري؟ أبدا لن استبدل (المنسف) بـ (الكبسة) و أبدا  لن أرتدي (الغترة) و أخلع (الشماغ الاحمر)، ولدت أردنيا و سأموت أردنيا،  أحترم أهل الخليج و لكني أموت على ما ولدت عليه، تجوع ( الخيل) و تبكي  لكنها لا تغادر(إسطبلاتها) إلا مُكرهةً، و أنا أُكرِهت"..... انتهى  الاقتباس.

وبكل تسطيح راح يحاول أحد الاخوه الافاضل تضليلنا عن  المصيبه القادمه عبر إدخال الاردن في مجلس التعاون الخليجي، اعتقد ان  المجلس اكبر من مؤتمر سياسي فهو اقتصادي و اجتماعي و عسكري، هل فعلا  نحن كأردن بحاجه لندخل في كم هائل من الالتزام تجاه مجموعه دول بهذه  الطاقه النفطيه ؟؟؟ ام أننا نبيع رأينا للاخر مقابل المعونات هذه المره  وللأبد..؟ وهذا رأي آخر من كاتب آخر.

لست من أولئك الذين يتغنون  بمجد لم يكن، ولا ببطولة ليس لها معالم، ولا بانتصارات تنتمي لكتب الزيف،  فأنا ابنة الشام، ابنة درعا، ابنة إربد، وابنة جارة القلب عجلون، ابنة  الحقول الغنيّة بالورد والوُدِّ والقمح وأهازيج الحصادين ومواسم قطاف  الزيتون .. انا ابنة المطر والفصول الأربعة.. يا سيّد الجفاف والشوك ..  اسمح لي أن أدعك تتشقّق أمام مراياك بهدوء الحالمين بمجدٍ لن  يتحقق..  

لن أخرج لك بأسلوب الردح المتّبع بالعادة للتفاخر ببلد  وتنكيس أعلام بلد ولو عبر السطور، فللكويت أبناء مخلصون عزيزة عليهم مُدنهم  وحاراتهم ومراعيهم، ولا يحق لي أو لسواي التعميم، هذا كما ولست ممن يُبخس  الناس أشياءهم ويؤذي مشاعر من لم يؤذِونني، لكني سأكتفي بأن أسألك وأمثالك  يا فؤاد الهاشم.. ما الذي قدمته كإنسان عربي للعروبة أكثر مما قدمته أنا أو  أيّ أردني او سوري او مصري؟؟ بماذا كان جدك عربيا أكثر من جدي؟  وهل أنت  كويتيّ منذ الأزل!؟، ومتى صار هناك ما يُدعى كويت أصلا؟، وينطوي ذلك على  مسمّى أردن ولا أستثني  أحدا..

شاء الله لجدّك أن يحيا في بُقعة لا تهديك قمحا ولا يعرف  بطنها كيف يتكوّن البرتقال وكيف تتطاول أغصان التين او كيف تتعربش الدوالي  أطراف العرائش، فلقد منحك الله نفطا ومنحنا زيتونا وزيتا ورُمّانا وفواكه  شتّى وكلّ في نعمة من الله وهذه قسمتنا وذاك نصيبكم بما أوتيتم..  فهل أنت  بنفطك أكثر شرفا وإنسانية وعبقرية وتقدّما مني ببرتقالي وزيتوني وقمحي  وحقولي الخضراء..؟.

بكل تبجّح اعترفت اعترافا لا يخلو ايضا من  التعالي مع أنه يدينك من رأسك الى ذنب مقالتك حين قلت وبكل سفه أن طلبكم من  الاردن في الانضمام اليكم هو من أجل حمايتكم من  الأخطار المُحدّقة بكم من الداخل والخارج.. وأشرت وبلا رمشة عين الى: أن  أكبر قاعدة عسكرية امريكية موجودة في قطر، وأن هناك قاعدة فرنسيه في  الامارات، وأن سلطنة عمان لا زالت محتلة من بريطانيا، وأن السعودية تربطها  علاقات وثيقة بامريكا.. فهو اعتراف منك بأنكم لا زلتم خانعين لاحتلال عسكري  وهيمنة سياسية واقتصادية أمريكية، كما ويبدو أنك فخور به، فهنيئاً لك بما  ذكرت!!.

أضحكتني عندما وصفت الاردن بأنها دولة فقيرة الموارد برغم  انه لا يخفى على أحد أن الأردن من أغنى دول المنطقة، ولكن لسبب او لآخر  يريدون لهذا البلد ان يكون فقيرا، وأن يكون فيه  بعض من المتخلفين من بعض أصحاب المصالح الراسخة في تخلّف الشعوب وممارسة  سياسة التجهيل وتعميم فكرة الولاء الأعمى الذين يحرصون كل الحرص على  أن لا  ينقرض أشباه الرجال ولا يتوقف نقيق الضفادع في أجواء بلدي ممن لا يعرفون  ما معنى ...ماء الحياة بذلّة كجهنّم وجهنّم بالعزّ أطيب منزل... فلا أعزّهم  الله ولا طيّب ذكرهم او مقامهم..

ما أدهشني حقا وصفك لأرض الأردن  بأنها بركانية لا ينبت فيها عود اخضر..؟؟ غريب أمرك يارجل وهل أرضكم وبلاد  مجلسكم قاطبة جنّات خضراء؟ لم أجد ورب الكعبة أسخف من قولك من أنه اذا حصل  هذا الانضمام فانه سوف يكون هناك زوجه  خليجيه لكل أردني وزوج خليجي لكل أردنية تبحث عن زوج .. هذا كلام مردود  عليك يا فؤاد الهاشم لانني لم أسمع ان اردنيا عمل في الخليج قد تزوج من  هناك!!، كما ولا يستطيع احد منكم ان يتزوج من اردنية الا من بعض العائلات  التي تقوم ببيع بناتها وهي عائلات لا تتجاوز نسبتها واحد بالمليار من الشعب  الاردني..

اذا كانت هذه نظرة أكثركم فكيف سيطلب من الأردني حماية الخليج اذا تعرض للاعتداء من دولة فارس؟

المال  و الكرامة خطان متوازيان لا يلتقيان ولسنا بحاجة الى المال بقدر حاجتنا  الى استرجاع كرامتنا، وأزيدك من الشعر بيتاً فأقول،  لو ان الحكومات  جادة في محاربة الفساد ولو لم يتم بيع مؤسسات الدولة الرابحة لكنا في حال  أفضل من الخليج الذي نطرق أبواب سفاراته للعمل ليمُنّ علينا بملايين  الدولارات منتقصا من سيادتنا الوطنية..ولكن حسبي الله على ما وجدنا عليه  ملوكنا وزعماءنا أسياد التخاذل والخنوع..

انا ابنة الريف الاردني يا  رجل، انتمي لشمال الأردن، وأنصحك بزياره واحدة فقط لمنطقتنا لتتعرف على  حجم الأراضي الزراعيه غير المستغلة، أو زيارة دائره الأرصاد الجويه لتتعرّف  على معدلات هطول الأمطار السنويه، وما عليك بعدها إلا إجراء مقارنه بسيطه  اعتماداً على قاعده معلومات مبسطه عن  الزراعه البعليّة لتعرف أننا يفترض بنا أن نصدر الطعام للعالم، لا ان  نستورد طعام وخضراوات حتى من اسرائيل.. ذلك طبعا مع عدم استخدام الزراعه  المروية، ناهيك عن مياه الديسي التي تم بيعُها مسبقا أمام أعين ووعي الحمقى  الخانعين..

كما وأدعوك لزيارة قريتنا لا لنمنحك عروسا كما قلت،  فبنات قريتي وعمومتي يتقبلن العنوسة ولا يتزوجن الا من أبناء العشيرة وفي  حدود ضيقة قد يوافقن على الزواج من أبناء القرى المجاورة فلا تنسب لبني  قومي ما هو معروف أنهم لا يُقدمون عليه وليس في ذلك عيب ولو حدث..

أدخل  على أي موقع للزواج ..وأخبرني كم أردنية تسجل أنها  تبحث عن عريس خليجي مثلا .. او حتى عن عريس عامة..؟ ولكن خيالك المريض  يتحدّث بما لم يكن يوما واقعا وإن كان فهي حالات فردية وتحدث في بلادك  مثلما تحدث في بلادنا العربية الممتدة وليس عارا أن يفعلن مع أني أؤيد جدتي  رحمها الله والتي ظلّت تردد عبارة أحترمها (ياماخذ القرد على ماله بروح  المال وبيظل القرد على حاله) والدنيا ذو دول يا أخي وما أنت عليه اليوم لست  بضامن أن يبقى للأبد، فتصاريف الدهر عجيبة ونحن في زمن التحولات الكبرى  كما تعلم..

الأردن ليس ببلد فقير ولكن هناك من له مصلحة أزلية  للتسوّل باسم فقرنا وبؤسنا لا من اجل إقامة مصانعٍ لنا  وتحويل التعليم الجامعي الى تعليم مجاني بل للتسوق بهارودز والاقامة  بالفنادق المطلّة على الشواطئ الانجليزية واستلام جوائز مدفوعة الثمن من  بلاد العم سام وأخواتها نوعا من البهرجة لشعور عميق في النقص.

تحاسبون  أحد شعرائنا الذي مدح صدام حسين ذات زمن كان يراه فيه بطلا.. كم من  المدّاحين في دولكم والذين يقدمون قصائد المدح ليل نهار لمن يستحق ولمن لا  يستحق، ثم أن هذا تدخل سافر منكم ان تحاولوا إذلالنا بعدم دفع معونة معتادة  لا أعرف لماذا يقبلونها منكم مقابل ان يتم إقالة رئيس الديوان الملكي  الاردني ..؟ أين انتم واحترام الآخرين ان كنتم  تجيدون لغة الاحترام او تلقيتم فيها دروسا وعبرا من جدّاتكم وكتاتيبكم  وهنا أقصد الكتّاب والمتعجرفين أمثالك لا كل الكويتين.


نحن من  نوصل للآخرين شعورنا بالجفاف ولو كان يسيرا او بالارتواء ولو لم يكن كما  يجب كنوع من عزة النفس والكبرياء واحترام الذات وللأسف كبار قومنا الذين هم  أقزام في عيون الحقيقة والتاريخ لم يتركوا لنا مجالا لنتباهى بمقايضة مهما  كانت دلائلها ومُعطياتها تُرجّح عُلوّ أيدينا فهي وبما فعلت أيديهم في  أسفل سافلين.

لست متفائلة بانضمام الأردن لدول مجلس التعاون الخليجي،  فوراء الأكمة ما وراءها، وياليت بعض  قومي يحترمون ذواتهم ولو قليلا*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يخرب بيته هالكاتب الصعلوك جلطني وحياة الله ، بس الست احسان الفقيه ردّت عليه رد جريء ومحكم ، أبييييييي والله فوّرلي دمّي هالمتعجرف ..*

*زيد رح أضيف موضوعك لمدونتي .. شكرا الك زيد يعطيك الف عافية ..*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فعلا انها بتفش الغل وقدرت عليه وردت رد انيق بتشكرها وهو فعلا ما تيجي المذلة الا من اقرب الناس  :SnipeR (73):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كم هي متمكنة بالرد تلك الكاتبة!!
يسلم البطن  اللي حملها .. من وين ما دقلها فتحتله..ما خلتله ستر مغطى

والله يا سيكريبت قرأته ثلاث مرات للموضوع مش لقلة فهم لا سمح الله بس لإعجابي بالرد
يعني موضوعك خلاني ما اقرأ اشي بعده..اكتفيت ذاتياً الليلة من أي موضوع ادبي او رواية قصصية
يعني بتقدر تحكي اني  "مخمخت " على ردها :Eh S(15): 

وفي أكم جملة عجبوني للنخاع..يا هيك الكتّاب يا بلا
أدام الله قلمها مبدعاً

سيكريبت يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو
أثمّن موضوعك ..وتقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

والله يا جماعة انا قرأت المقال فار دمي من هالكاتب المتعجرف او كما ذكر المصدر اسمه فؤاد الغاشم وليس الهاشم
بس رد السيدة احسان الفقية صراحة برد اعصابي و اثلج صدري

بعض المقتطفات الرائعة من رد السيدة احسان الفقيه لفتت نظري بحنكتها و قوتها و تمكنها من الرد بأسلوب اكثر من رائع




> *لست  من أولئك الذين يتغنون  بمجد لم يكن، ولا ببطولة ليس لها معالم، ولا  بانتصارات تنتمي لكتب الزيف،  فأنا ابنة الشام، ابنة درعا، ابنة إربد،  وابنة جارة القلب عجلون، ابنة  الحقول الغنيّة بالورد والوُدِّ والقمح  وأهازيج الحصادين ومواسم قطاف  الزيتون .. انا ابنة المطر والفصول  الأربعة.. يا سيّد الجفاف والشوك ..  اسمح لي أن أدعك تتشقّق أمام مراياك  بهدوء الحالمين بمجدٍ لن  يتحقق.. *





> *فلقد  منحك الله نفطا ومنحنا زيتونا وزيتا ورُمّانا وفواكه  شتّى وكلّ في نعمة  من الله وهذه قسمتنا وذاك نصيبكم بما أوتيتم..  فهل أنت  بنفطك أكثر شرفا  وإنسانية وعبقرية وتقدّما مني ببرتقالي وزيتوني وقمحي  وحقولي الخضراء..؟.*





> *بكل  تبجّح اعترفت اعترافا لا يخلو ايضا من  التعالي مع أنه يدينك من رأسك الى  ذنب مقالتك حين قلت وبكل سفه أن طلبكم من  الاردن في الانضمام اليكم هو من  أجل حمايتكم من  الأخطار المُحدّقة بكم من الداخل والخارج.. وأشرت وبلا  رمشة عين الى: أن  أكبر قاعدة عسكرية امريكية موجودة في قطر، وأن هناك  قاعدة فرنسيه في  الامارات، وأن سلطنة عمان لا زالت محتلة من بريطانيا، وأن  السعودية تربطها  علاقات وثيقة بامريكا.. فهو اعتراف منك بأنكم لا زلتم  خانعين لاحتلال عسكري  وهيمنة سياسية واقتصادية أمريكية، كما ويبدو أنك  فخور به، فهنيئاً لك بما  ذكرت!!.*





> *كما  وأدعوك لزيارة قريتنا لا لنمنحك عروسا كما قلت،  فبنات قريتي وعمومتي  يتقبلن العنوسة ولا يتزوجن الا من أبناء العشيرة وفي  حدود ضيقة قد يوافقن  على الزواج من أبناء القرى المجاورة فلا تنسب لبني  قومي ما هو معروف أنهم  لا يُقدمون عليه وليس في ذلك عيب ولو حدث..*





> *أدخل   على أي موقع للزواج ..وأخبرني كم أردنية تسجل أنها  تبحث عن عريس خليجي  مثلا .. او حتى عن عريس عامة..؟ ولكن خيالك المريض  يتحدّث بما لم يكن يوما  واقعا وإن كان فهي حالات فردية وتحدث في بلادك  مثلما تحدث في بلادنا  العربية الممتدة وليس عارا أن يفعلن مع أني أؤيد جدتي  رحمها الله والتي  ظلّت تردد عبارة أحترمها (ياماخذ القرد على ماله بروح  المال وبيظل القرد  على حاله) والدنيا ذو دول يا أخي وما أنت عليه اليوم لست  بضامن أن يبقى  للأبد، فتصاريف الدهر عجيبة ونحن في زمن التحولات الكبرى  كما تعلم..*



و اهلا وسهلا فيكم اخواني منورين الموضوع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> ولدت أردنيا و سأموت أردنيا، أحترم أهل الخليج و لكني أموت على ما ولدت عليه




الله يسعدها .. ردها كثير كثير موزون ويستاهل هالفؤاد .. 

اشكرك زيد ..

----------


## Sc®ipt

> الله يسعدها .. ردها كثير كثير موزون ويستاهل هالفؤاد .. 
> 
> اشكرك زيد ..



العفو و اشكرك ع المرور العطر  :Smile:

----------

